# New sod



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello,

New to site...

Just installed seashore paspalum about 21 days ago. I am getting ready to make the first cut... I have been reading a ton and found out that i shouldn't cut too much on the first cut.. So, should i set my Mclane to the highest setting? Or should i use a rotary mower for the first cut? I measured it and it appears to be at 2 1/2 inches tall....according to Mclane, the highest cut is 1 1/2...... ???

My next question, bag the clippings or not?

Sorry for the newbie question, but this is my first home so. It's a learning process.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll tag the guy that knows the most about Paspalum on this site. He will be able to give you the best information.

And welcome to TLF


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Wowzers why did you wait so long to cut? I cut mine 7 days after install. The number one rule of Paspalum is thou shall not scalp Paspalum. I would set it the highest notch and run a test strip and see what it looks like before you go running the whole yard.

Excellent choice on Paspalum though, what variety did you get?


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> Wowzers why did you wait so long to cut? I cut mine 7 days after install. The number one rule of Paspalum is thou shall not scalp Paspalum. I would set it the highest notch and run a test strip and see what it looks like before you go running the whole yard.
> 
> Excellent choice on Paspalum though, what variety did you get?


Southernguy311,

I installed sod on July 15. The farm told me not to cut until the sod had rooted. They stated this was bout 21-28 days or so... This week is 28 days.. Since the sod was laid. I am going to cut with a rotary mower and set it at the highest and trim some off. If the tallest setting doesn't cut anything, then i 'll drop it a notch and cut. Once i get it down, i 'll use the mclane to trim it down to 1 1/2 inches. It is about 2 3/4 tall.....

or should i just use the mclane at its tallest setting and cut?


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> Excellent choice on Paspalum though, what variety did you get?


The same one you have!


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

gotgrass said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> > Wowzers why did you wait so long to cut? I cut mine 7 days after install. The number one rule of Paspalum is thou shall not scalp Paspalum. I would set it the highest notch and run a test strip and see what it looks like before you go running the whole yard.
> ...


I would knock it down to 2 inches with the rotary and give it a couple days and then go back at it with the McLane @ 1.5

My virgin cut was with a Mclane at 7 days @ .75. My turf had fully rooted and couldn't even be pulled up. That's always the best indicator, not amount of days. Grass farms do tend you give you the super safe advice so nothing bad happens. My turf farm tried to talk me about of Paspalum on multiple occasions before I purchased. Very happy I didn't listen to their advice.

Are you going to share some photos?


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> gotgrass said:
> 
> 
> > southernguy311 said:
> ...


Sod install



i have a front yard of 1100 sqft....Nothing compared to what some of the yards i have seen on here...

I'll post some pic's of what it looks now and then after the cut.

:thumbup:


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Here is mine after install back in 2015

My front yard on both sides of the driveway isn't much bigger than your 1100 sq ft


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> Here is mine after install back in 2015
> 
> My front yard on both sides of the driveway isn't much bigger than your 1100 sq ft


Nice! :thumbup:

I just cut it down to 2 inches with the rotary....



Looks really good ! Deep green color.

Tomorrow I might trim it with the Mclane.....

Man I am impressed with this grass....

Doesn't grow that much . Almost 28 days and it was sitting at 2 1/2 - 2 3/4.....

I am already changed my water cycle to M W F 20 min, 1 water session a day.

Getting props from my neighbors ....:😂


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Your proposed watering schedule is still a ways off from what we are suggesting. 
3X/week is not infrequent and 20 min is not deep.

Most of us with automated systems will water minimum 1/2" per zone per event. That 1/2" varies with each zone and what type of spray heads it has.

As a suggestion, do a tuna can testhttp://www.conserveh2o.org/measure-your-sprinklers-water-use-watering-gauges where you see how long it takes a zone to put down X amount of water. Once you know that you will know how long you need to get the 1/2", you know how long to run that zone. Your turf needs 1" a week if you get no rain during the warm months. 
Deep and infrequent encourages your roots to reach down further to search for water, leading to turf that will be a lot more resilient.

Personally I haven't irrigated since July 13 thanks for my Rachio Smart Irrigation Controller.


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

Ok,

I'll do the tune can test.

I am using rotary style heads. Hunter ADJ PGP..

I'll keep you posted


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I bet you'll be surprised at the results from the tuna can test. My irrigation system uses rotars and it puts down around .4" an hour, but YMMV.


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I bet you'll be surprised at the results from the tuna can test. My irrigation system uses rotars and it puts down around .4" an hour, but YMMV.


Wait, so if it puts down .4 inches an hour? Should I be running my sprinklers for an hour?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gotgrass said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you'll be surprised at the results from the tuna can test. My irrigation system uses rotars and it puts down around .4" an hour, but YMMV.
> ...


Yes, but the best way to know what your system is doing is to conduct an irrigation audit of each zone. I like these gauges. Spread the gauges around the zone and run the system for 30 min or 1 hour to figure out your precipitation rate in units of inches per hour. Then you will know how long you need to run each zone to get _ inches of irrigation. :thumbup:


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

Going to do the test today.

According to hunter , the rotary units I have, they push out .4 inches every hr.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gotgrass said:


> Going to do the test today.
> 
> According to hunter , the rotary units I have, they push out .4 inches every hr.


Cool. That sounds about right for rotors, but the actual precipitation rate can vary based on things like system pressure, nozzle selection, and head spacing/arrangement. Once you do the test you'll know for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

Ware said:


> gotgrass said:
> 
> 
> > J_nick said:
> ...


Sweet! Thanks I went to Home Depot to see if they carry something similar and they don't. I am going to order the ones you recomended.... i went looking for tuna containers and couldn't find them in the trash....

Now, if my test shows I need an hour , do I water for an hour? Do I break that down into 2 30 min sessions with a 10 min break?

Here is the catch. I have 6 sprinkles (rotary), they are one zone .... when timer kicks them off they go all on.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

You're not really looking for what each sprinkler puts down. Your wanting to see how long that zone takes to put down X amount of water. My zones have 8-9 heads per zone.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gotgrass said:


> Now, if my test shows I need an hour , do I water for an hour? Do I break that down into 2 30 min sessions with a 10 min break?


It really depends on your soil type, slope of the lawn, and other variables. What you describe with the break is called a cycle-soak technique. Newer irrigation controllers often have this feature built in. I think it's most often utilized for a zone with sprays, which have much higher precipitation rates than 0.4" per hour, but if if you are experiencing pooling or runoff during a longer cycle, it's a good strategy to use.

Here's a short video about it...

https://youtu.be/sPpmUrqS7mw​


gotgrass said:


> Here is the catch. I have 6 sprinkles (rotary), they are one zone .... when timer kicks them off they go all on.


Just a quick note on the terminology, a Hunter PGP is considered a "rotor". A "rotary" nozzle would be like this Rain Bird or Hunter MP Rotators. No worries, just clarifying so someone reading this later doesn't get confused. :thumbup:


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

Ware said:


> gotgrass said:
> 
> 
> > Now, if my test shows I need an hour , do I water for an hour? Do I break that down into 2 30 min sessions with a 10 min break?
> ...


Thanks for the education .

So here is my new cut highest setting on the Mclane .

I am ordering the gauges so I'll have a wster test ready nest week


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gotgrass said:


>


Looks great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

J_nick said:


> You're not really looking for what each sprinkler puts down. Your wanting to see how long that zone takes to put down X amount of water. My zones have 8-9 heads per zone.


Ok, sorry if i am a little slow . This is all new to me....

So in my case my lawn is one zone with 6 hunter PGP-adj heads.

Something tells me I am under watering my lawn.

Based on what i have read.....


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Probably... just set a few straight sided cans or the like around the yard. Run the system for an hour an measure how much is in the cups. I have the rain gauges that Ware mentioned earlier, they make it too easy.


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Probably... just set a few straight sided cans or the like around the yard. Run the system for an hour an measure how much is in the cups. I have the rain gauges that Ware mentioned earlier, they make it too easy.


Will do

:thumbup:


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> Your proposed watering schedule is still a ways off from what we are suggesting.
> 3X/week is not infrequent and 20 min is not deep.
> 
> Most of us with automated systems will water minimum 1/2" per zone per event. That 1/2" varies with each zone and what type of spray heads it has.
> ...


How do you like the Rachio unit?


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

gotgrass said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> > 1502568475[/url] user_id=91]
> ...


I love it and wish I had gotten it sooner.

I believe that most will tell you it's the smartest money they spent on lawn care equipment. There are several members here who have jumped on the bandwagon.

Your grass looks good after the first cut. You may be able to drop down another level next time. Of course test a strip first out of immediate site


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> gotgrass said:
> 
> 
> > southernguy311 said:
> ...


I think I might have been bitten by the Rachio bug


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Do it!!


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> Do it!!


Dayum, how are you getting away with watering once Every three weeks. Has it been raining lately?


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> Do it!!


Done. Picked one up on sale at homedepot.com for $139 plus tax.

8 station Gen 2


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

gotgrass said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> > Do it!!
> ...


Gratz on the purchase!

Full disclosure of course it has rained, but the Rachio takes all the worry out of it. It hasn't tried to irrigate once when I didn't need it. I use the "as needed" smart cycles.


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> gotgrass said:
> 
> 
> > southernguy311 said:
> ...


Sweet. :thumbup:

I changed my water cycle to every 3rd day 4-20 min intervals with a 5 min break between.. Temps have been in the Mid 80's .

my Water Gauges will not come in until Monday.

I also plan to change The Nozzle Tips to a low angle. I have about 35 ft between corner to corner.
With that being said, i can use a different hunter tip that will raise perception to almost .70/hr. Well, this is all in theory.
However, like you said the test will be the major indicator.


----------

